
MacBook Air SSD Benchmarks: 2010 vs 2011 vs Lion Encryption - tortilla
http://thepracticeofcode.com/post/8681712620/macbook-air-ssd-benchmarks-2010-vs-2011-vs-lion
======
canistr
Well the other thing is that the Core i5 and i7 models have had acceleration
for AES encryption built into the instruction set (AES-NI - see:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AES_instruction_set>) since the 2010 MBPs (Core
i3 processors were excluded). So it's fitting that the FileVault speeds on the
2011 MBA with the i7 is much better than the C2D.

